# Old Comm lathe question.



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi,

I was looking at an older comm lathe that can cut coms without opening the can of the motor. How does this work and does it work well?

Thanks,

-Dustin K.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

in my view it would be junk and not worth buying


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

If it was a Cobra lathe, you can get a conversion for it at Tower http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXA245&P=7

But as is, like dave say's. They were allright when you couldn't "Open" a can,,, but a mod lathe cut alot smoother than using the motor cans bushings to support the armature.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Basically you take the endbell hardware off so you can get more access to the com. Then you used a cut down bit to cut the com while spinning the arm in the can. 


Honestly it was better than nothing, but not much because the endplay in the motor allowed the arm to wobble back and forth as you cut on it. 

It was also virtually impossible to get out all of the copper shavings. 

Since wire was spinning in a magnetic field you created a generator when using it and often there were sparks that jumped from the arm to the bit.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Dustin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was looking at an older comm lathe that can cut coms without opening the can of the motor. How does this work and does it work well?
> 
> ...


like they all said up above,

spend the tad extra cash more for a normal (open style) lathe. ive seen them all over for less than 100$.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Dustin- if you need one for whatever reason, amybe to convert to a slot car lathe, then I have one that I'll make you a GREAT deal on. Email me. [email protected] But if you are looking for one to cut removable endbell motors with then all the above applies.


----------

